# duct tape



## Amy181

Does anyone know how to say "duct tape" in French? It is a very sticky grey tape that is used for, well, fixing ducts and also for lots of other household projects.


----------



## Nicomon

The GDT suggests _ruban adhésif entoilé_ or the litteral translation... _ruban à conduits/pour conduits_


----------



## archijacq

ruban adhésif (de fixation, d'étanchéité, décoratifs - selon l'usage)


----------



## archijacq

Dans mon expérience de bricolage:
en général = ruban adhésif (d'étanchéité pour canalisations, de fixation, décoratif - selon l'usage)
ruban adhésif renforcé (par des fibres de verre, ou autre)


----------



## Amy181

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Leilin

Bonjour,

la réponse vient un peu tard, mais on peut aussi dire "scotch américain".
pour être sûrs de parler de la même chose : google !
(sachant que je cherchais la traduction de scotch américain et que ce fut assez difficile à trouver, peut-être pourrait-on rajouter ce mot dans le titre du thread... ça pourrait en aider d'autres !)


----------



## douée

Je l’ai vérifié sur google - scotch américain.


----------



## berrac

dans les arts de la scène, on emploie du Gaffer


----------



## Alpheratz

Hello,
I've got a serious one, there :

"We can't duct tape the guy closed. Sam's got to keep operating until Mason gets here."

My context : a doctor, Sam, is operating a man who blew through a red light and smashed another car. In this other car was the doctor's daughter but he doesn't know yet. The other doctors, who know, feel concern about his reaction.


----------



## pointvirgule

Alpheratz said:


> "We can't duct tape the guy closed. Sam's got to keep operating until Mason gets here."


_On ne peut pas refermer/rapiécer ce type avec du *chatterton*. Sam doit poursuivre l'opération..._


----------



## rosie0575

moi ( je suis française) j'ai toujours utilisé le mot Chatterton. (sans trop savoir son origine, une marque je présume).
Je vais aller voir sur Wiki


----------



## Alpheratz

Merci beaucoup PointVirgule.
Moi je mettrais "avec du scotch".


----------



## rosie0575

wiki dit: Le *chatterton* est un ruban adhésif isolant, en toile enduite d'un mélange de goudron norvégien, de gutta-percha et de résine, servant à isoler les fils électriques ou les câbles sous-marins. Il tire son nom du patronyme de son inventeur britannique, qui déposa son brevet le 14 juin 1860.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatterton


----------



## Leilin

Juste pour chipoter : pour moi le chatterton et le scotch américain ne sont pas la même chose ! Le premier est effectivement un isolant, et il est de ce fait assez fin et étirable/déformable (pour bien épouser la forme de ce à quoi on le colle) alors que le scotch américain est souvent épais, voire même avec un aspect "tissé" et il est totalement inextensible.
Pour se convaincre de la différence, je vous conseille une rapide recherche dans google image avec chacun de ces deux termes (par exemple, je ne scotcherais pas un colis avec du chatterton, alors qu'avec du scotch américain ca devient envisageable, ...même si on utilise plus souvent du "scotch brun", aussi appelé "scotch d'emballage"... mais la je m'égare !)

NB: je précise aussi, juste au cas où, que "scotch" est employé oralement, mais de façon plus rigoureuse il faudrait remplacer se terme par "ruban adhésif" !


----------



## skronrod

Il faudrait ajouter, par souci de clarte et pour etre explicite:

chatterton = electrical tape
scotch americain = duct tape


----------



## Kotuku33

Alors, au Québec, quel est le terme le plus courant? Ruban adhésif entoilé? Ruban à conduits? Sûrement "scotch américan" est plus courant en France? Merci!


----------



## Alpheratz

Hello,
I'm french and my friend who works in building trade uses "chatterton" but never heard of "scotch américain" and neither did I.

He says "chatterton extensible" or "chatterton rigide".

He also mentions the term "gaffer" used by roadies to stick cables on stage.


----------



## sankara

la traduction exacte est *ruban adhésif *tramé *multi-usage*.


----------



## franc 91

oui m'enfin on dirait habituellement du chatterton (à toutes les sauces)


----------



## sankara

le duct tape n'a absolument rien à voir avec le chatterton. dans le langage courant, on parlerait plutôt d'adhésif/scotch multi-fonction.


----------



## petit1

ruban (adhésif) d'étanchéité


----------



## SunshineSupergirl

I came here because I just heard Chatterton used on a Youtube French crime video, .... I wanted to know what it was.  It is in my dictionary as insulating tape ÉLECT UK and friction tape US (I never heard of friction tape and I live in the US)... However, it clearly showed grey duct tape in the video used to tie up the victims, and it was referred to as chatterton by the police.

Thanks Word Reference members!  You are all such a help.


----------



## bh7

Friction tape, probably the original "Chatterton", is a type of black cloth tape impregnated with a rubber-based adhesive (see pictures here).  It is not very nice to work with because it is sticky on both sides.  It used to be a standard tape used by electricians, and when I lived in the States, I certainly saw it all the time in the hardware store or hardware section of department stores.  

It appears to have been largely displaced in its original use by PVC tape (which is sticky on one side only and does an excellent job of insulating exposed wiring joints).  This PVC electrical insulating tape is also called ' [ruban] chatterton '.  Unfortunately, it would seem that francophones in addition refer to the ' ruban scotch américain ' or 'duct tape' as a ' chatterton ', which becomes rather confusing.  As already pointed out above, this duct tape is totally different and has become a necessity for handymen and outdoorsmen because it is very durable, adheres to all sorts of surfaces, is very broadly multi-use, and resists water.  I once nursed back to civilisation a very badly damaged canoe solely on a big roll of duct tape and lucky weather.  I couldn't possibly have done that with electrical tape, friction tape or masking tape.  I can well understand why some would call this tape "Jesus tape".  So, at least in some contexts " chatterton " won't do for an accurate translation of "duct tape".


----------



## Kotuku33

D'après Google Images:
chatterton=electrical tape
scotch américan=duct tape

Et les termes correspondants au Québec?


----------



## fille-classique

I'm pretty sure that this thread has left me more confused than when I started. 

The key for me here is that it's an extremely strong, re-inforced, inflexible, dull silver-colored tape about 2 inches wide. 

Americans use it to fix _everything_ to the point that it's kind of a culturally accepted joke (Car broken? Duct tape. Leg Broken? Duct tape.) 
but it's a vastly different thing to electrical tape or gaffer tape or packing tape. 
If you had 'scotch' on your skin you could peel it right off, no problem. Duct Tape would really, really hurt

I think I've seen it in Paris (the multi-colored variety) under the brand name 'Duck' which drives me a bit nuts, as Americans who don't know better often call it "Duck tape"

I need it to be crystal clear to a French (France) speaker what kind of tape I'm talking about. Help!
.


----------



## berrac

The problem is we call all of them "ruban adhésif" 

But in my experience of live music onstage, the silver-colored tape about 2 inches wide you refer to is what we call "gaffer". I suppose if the image you wish to convey is the easy-fix one, "ruban adhésif" or even "scotch" will do ("Il a réparé son aspirateur avec trois bouts de scotch")


----------



## fille-classique

Thanks, berrac! What I'm referring to is definitely NOT easy to remove. Could I clarify it with "ruban adhésif du gaffer" ...or something???


----------



## fille-classique

When I google "scotch américain" it pulls up pictures of what I'm talking about, but that doesn't seem to be a commonly used term.


----------



## berrac

Sorry to be this fussy, but it depends on the context. If it's a technical one, than "ruban adhésif de type gaffer", or simply "gaffer" might do. If you're more on a literary vein, than I'd go for "ruban adhésif très fort".


----------



## berrac

adhésif toilé" ("canvassed"?), which would seem to fit, wouldn't it?


----------



## Itisi

Larousse: chatterton = adhesive insulating tape, friction tape


----------



## bobepine

Pour répondre à la question d'usage au Québec: à l'oral, on utilise directement _duct tape _et _tape électrique _(_tape _prononcé à l'anglaise, s'entend)...à l'écrit, j'utiliserais les recommandations de l'OQLF, _ruban adhésif entoilé _et _ruban isolant, _respectivement.

Peu importe le type de _tape, _on ne _scotch _pas grand chose au Québec, si ce n'est que les soirées bien arrosées


----------



## bing181

A mon expérience (theatre, France), on utilise le plus souvent "scotch", même comme verbe ("il faut scotcher le tapis de danse").


----------

